# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  feuille css spring et pages en jsp [Dbutant(e)]

## constructeur99

Bonjour,
s'il vous plat, je suis entrain de dvelopper un pt projet en Spring, je voudrais ainsi intgrer du css dans les pages: j'ai mis ;
<LINK rel="stylesheet" href="<%=request.getContextPath()%>Style.css"
type="text/css"> 

dans la page jsp et lorsque je fais appel,  class=".." , il n'arrive pas  lister les styles dans la Style.css !

le chemin de l'appel du css est correct ? sachant que je l'ai mis sur la racines ac les .jsp

D'avance merci

----------


## constructeur99

Merci qd mme, je viens de trouver la rponse  mon post, le pb de css est bien rsolu   ::yaisse2::

----------


## cyberface

Bonjour, pourrais tu donner la solution au problme car j'ai exactement le mme problme mon css ne fonctionne pas du tout. Je me dis surement  cause du chemin. Merci :;):

----------


## c_nvy

Si tu veux de l'aide, poste le code de la balise link et prcise o se situe le fichier css dans l'arborescence de ton projet.

----------


## cyberface

> Si tu veux de l'aide, poste le code de la balise link et prcise o se situe le fichier css dans l'arborescence de ton projet.


 ::salut::  Merci pour l'attention

Voici le code de mon index.jsp


```

```

le code du index.css 


```

```


J'ai mis un printscreen de l'arborescence en pice jointe.

Merci d'avance pour toutes aides. ::king::

----------


## c_nvy

Il ne faut pas mettre le rpertoire css sous WEB-INF car c'est un rpertoire protg.
Tu ne peux pas y accder directement depuis le navigateur.
Dplace donc le rpertoire css sous WebContent.

----------


## cyberface

WWAAaww merci pour la rapide raction.
J'ai fais ce que tu as mis mis le repertoire css dans WebContent mais j'ai toujours une page blanche.  ::aie:: 
En affichant la sources de la jsp, je vois que le lien


```
<link href="/springIbatis/css/index.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
```

Tu pourrais me dire si dans les lien des background-images dans le css sont corrects?

Dsol mais je dbute en application web ::?:

----------


## c_nvy

Le lien est correct mais pour que cela fonctionne, il faut aussi dplacer le rpertoire ressources o se trouve les images sous WebContent.

----------


## cyberface

j'allais diter mon post pour y ajouter cette info que j'avais galement plac le rpertoire "ressources" sous WebContent, mais toujours rien.

Je ne vois pas ce que je dois faire l, car si je place le css dans le index.jsp cela fonctionne mais sparment non. :8O:

----------


## c_nvy

Effectivement, aprs rflexion, vu que tes jsp sont aussi sous WEB-INF, l'url n'est pas bonne.

Essaie ceci :


```
background-image:url(../../ressources/Background_1.jpg)
```

----------


## cyberface

Ca fonctionnnneeeee ::yaisse2:: 

En tout un tout grand merci pour ta prcieuse aide pour les placements de mes rpertoires, car je ne savais pas que WEB-INF tait un rpertoire protg  ::chin:: 

En fait le lien dans le css pour le background-image n'tait pas le bon


```
background-image:url(../ressources/backgrounds/Background_1.jpg);
```

 la place de 


```
background-image:url(../ressources/Background_1.jpg);
```

Voili voilou  ::king::  ::yaisse3::

----------


## c_nvy

De rien. :;): 

Effectivement, je n'avais pas fait attention que tu avais oubli le rpertoire backgrounds dans l'url. ::oops::

----------


## EmnaRJ

Je viens d'avoir le mme problme j'ai suivi les tapes indiques ci-dessus et a fonctionne ! 
Mille mercii !!  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------

